
Google Chrome Blog: X = G / (C*H*R*O*M - 3) - DanielRibeiro
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/12/x-g-chrom-3.html
======
cd34
<http://goo.gl/info/speedanddestroy>

tells a really interesting story about the power of viral marketing.

Edited the link

~~~
petervandijck
Correct link is <http://goo.gl/info/speedanddestroy>

